# Can hypothyroidism cause fine lines/wrinkles???



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

I'm 22 yrs old and both my parents are over 45 and have wrinkles...when I smile, i have really bad lines under my eyes, they're also puffy and have dark circles.
I have been under alot of stress because of my thyroid condition with the physical symptoms and finding the right doctors as well. My current doctors says I'm in normal range, but still I continue to have symptoms. But now It
s affecting my face and i look much much older..have any of you experienced this? and is it permanent?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The puffiness and dark circles are certainly a sign of Hashi's. As far as wrinkles go, I just don't know. I think it's hard to tease out what Hashi's causes versus genetics, sun damage, diet, skin care routine, etc etc etc.

I still have dark circles under my eyes, but that's more likely just genetics, but the puffiness has gone away.


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

I read somewhere it could, my eyes look and feel old. I have so many symptoms but my doctor won't seem to listen. He says i'm normal and won't do further testing.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Faithfully, does the skin around your eyes feel dry, too? I've noticed with my Hashi's that I have to use a serious moisturizer on my skin and eyes because the disease seems to suck the moisture out of my skin, which in turn causes fine lines.

I use Burt's Bees Royal Jelly eye balm around my eyes at night, which helps (it's pretty seriously greasy and heavy, but it works!). You might also look into a B5 gel which you use under your moisturizer and it helps your moisturizer work better and plumps up your skin.

And yes, I'm a little obsessed with skincare products!


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

@ Jenny V they're very dry and I have to be around people alot and I have to smile so you could only imagine. I put Vitamin E cream around my eyes when I wake up and go to bed. I just wish they'll go away, i read the only way is botox. I look older than my Mom


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Faithfully, I would give the Burt's Bees eye balm a try. It's not that expensive and you can find it at Whole Foods or Amazon.com. I can send you a private message with the exact name and a link to it, if you want. It really does help my eyes--it's soothing and I can feel the skin around my eyes "loosening" up a bit instead of being tight and dry.

You're so young that I'll bet a lot of the wrinkles are just a result of having dry skin right now; once you get some moisture back in, it should help a lot.


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Jenny :hugs: you made me feel alot better, i sure will try it! pls post the link for me.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Faithfully, here is a link to it on Amazon.com:
http://www.amazon.com/Burts-Bees-Beeswax-Royal-25-Ounce/dp/B002DMK0KS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1337809505&sr=8-2

Hope it helps!


----------

